# For the Fishermen: Reel Seats



## LanceD (Nov 1, 2011)

Kept busy for the last couple of days making some reel seats for a show in Feb. Trying to get ahead early and hope to have about a hundred of them made by then. 

All of the acrylics came from various vendors from the forum including El Mostro, Exotics, Ankrom and a couple of others I can't remember at the moment.

Click on thumbnail for a larger view and thanks for looking, and for any comments.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Nov 1, 2011)

Very nice Lance. They must be a pretty big seller if you are trying to get 10o done.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Nov 1, 2011)

My wife and I both fish and if she sees them I am going to have to learn to make fishing poles.. They are very nice..


----------



## hewunch (Nov 1, 2011)

Very cool! Where are you getting the hardware from?


----------



## LanceD (Nov 2, 2011)

hewunch said:


> Very cool! Where are you getting the hardware from?


 
Thanks guys. Hans just sent you a pm.


----------



## ronin2024 (Nov 2, 2011)

Those looks great!!!

Damn...I am gettting the itch to try something new. :tongue:


----------



## cajun skeeter (Nov 2, 2011)

That  should get you back in the pen making mode. It's about time we went to Drago's for some grilled oysters.


----------



## Turned Around (Nov 2, 2011)

hewunch said:


> Very cool! Where are you getting the hardware from?


 
+1
what about making them? ex. bushings, assembly, etc.

they look great by the way


----------



## snyiper (Nov 2, 2011)

Any thoughts on a tutorial? I would not mind making a set for my own use, they look pretty awesome, great job!!


----------



## LanceD (Nov 3, 2011)

cajun skeeter said:


> That should get you back in the pen making mode. It's about time we went to Drago's for some grilled oysters.


 
Made a couple of pens in between reel seats. Give me a call next week and we'll meet up for lunch.


----------



## LanceD (Nov 3, 2011)

Turned Around said:


> hewunch said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool! Where are you getting the hardware from?
> ...


 
Don't use bushings, just the hardware. Use a 4'' piece and drill a 1/2'' hole, then cut a tenon on each side for the seat hoods will slip over them. I had some 1/2' mandrels made 8' long just for the seats.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Nov 3, 2011)

Outstanding work, Lance!  

Now just need to mount one on a 1pc 7'6" MH mod to mod-fast 15#-45# eglass rod with stainless guides and send it my way :wink:


----------



## LanceD (Nov 3, 2011)

Here is the photo of the turnrd insert with the seat hood and threaded barrel. Just turn a short tenon on one end and a longer one on the threaded end and turn to fit. Total length is 4''. No bushings needed as I use the hardware to get the correct fit.


----------



## JF36 (Nov 3, 2011)

If you don't mind can you tell me where you got the hardware from?


----------



## Rick P (Nov 3, 2011)

Awesome Lance!


----------



## RHossack (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks like D16 graphite hardware. The two in the middle are D16 and I prefer those on my personal rods because the reels don't come loose.


----------



## LanceD (Nov 3, 2011)

Actuall they are sz 17 Fuji skeleton reel seats. John I'll send you a pm in a few minutes.


----------



## fitzman163 (Nov 8, 2011)

Very nice work Lance! I'm asking the same question where do you get the hardware and what size do the blanks have to be? A friend asked me a year or two ago if I could make him one maybe now I can. Thanks in advance for the great info.


----------

